# DA revolver rifle



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought I posted this question before, but I never saw it so here it goes again. 

Long ago I ran across a rifle shaped like a lever action in terms of style, but the action was a double action revolver. I believe it was a .357. I think the concept is kind of cool and I was wondering if anyone knows of any still being produced or who made them in the past?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've seen these popping up like nuts lately, but I never look hard enough to see if it is DA. They're probably SA. I know Henry has one and I think A. Uberti has one as well. But again, they're probably SA.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Close, but not quite.*

Thanks SuckLead. I saw the one you mentioned from Uberti, but that is not what I'm looking for. That is pretty much like a single action army with a rifle stock and long barrel which is a little goofy looking to me. The one I'm after looked like it was designed to be a rifle from the start with the stock joined to the frame similar to a lever action and a wood front stock instead of a bare barrel. The double action design seems like it would make for quick follow up shots if the ergonomics are right. I was probably 11 at the time so I don't remember all the details, but that gun really stood out as something a little different.

http://www.uberti.com/firearms/large/UB-1873RevolverCarbine.jpg


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I know the one you are talking about, but it has been ages. I think I saw a picture of it online a few years ago. I wouldn't even know what to call it to do a search for it.


----------

